# ...Twin Cities/ Midwest Anarchist bookfair! (Help)



## mandapocalypse (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm helping organizing a MPLS/St.Paul/Midwest Anarchist Book Fair in September...

Wondering if anyone here would be interested in tabling/speaking/ doing a workshop?
Or even sending free copies of pamphlets/your zine/whatever if you can't make it...







Twin Cities Anarchist Bookfair


----------

